# Static IP - Airport Extreme



## kaitainen (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

The apartment I moved into has free internet, but I'm having trouble getting my apple airport extreme to connect wirelessly to the internet.  

The mgmt office provided me with a number of steps to set up a static ip address (IP Address, subnet mask, default gateway, dns servers).  I did this and was able to get the internet to work when connecting directly to the ethernet outlet in the wall.  

When I plug the ethernet cable into the airport extreme, I am unable to connect to the internet wirelessly.  Any advice on how I can get the airport extreme to work?  Thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 22, 2008)

Did you configure the AirPort Extreme the same way you configured your wired network (ie, fixed IP address, DNS and gateway servers)?  Did you plug the ethernet cable into the "LAN" or "WAN" port on the AirPort?


----------



## macworks (May 22, 2008)

Are you trying to get your Airport Extreme Base Station to join another wireless network -- to extend the existing network? If you have an ethernet port in your "suite", plug the ethernet into the Airport Base Station's WAN port (identified by an icon that looks like a circle of circles). Then if your computer is wireless, as I'm assuming it is, join your Airport Base Station's network.

I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to do?


----------



## kaitainen (May 22, 2008)

Here's what I did:

I connected the ethernet port in my apt. to the wan port in the airport.  I then entered the IP address, subnet mask, default gateway and dns server in the airport utility under the "internet connection" tab.  My laptob picks up the base station's signal, but there is no internet connection.  Advice??


----------



## macworks (May 23, 2008)

You also mentioned that you plugged your computer into the Ethernet port and you get Internet that way, correct? If so, are you configuring the Laptop with the same settings as you were putting into the Base Station? If not ... if you're just using DHCP on the laptop, then switch the Airport Base Station to just using DHCP.


----------



## stanlaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Similar problem--I switched to mac system with new desktop imac and new airport extreme router-it works fine.
Problem: my pc notebook needs aan adapter for the internet-it worked with the former Buffalo router and still works in Starbucks.
But it does not work with the airport extreme--apple tech told me it is incompatible--this may be true but I do not understand why my old pc notebook works with other routers-like in Starbucks--but is incompatible with airport extreme -any help would be apreciated


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2008)

Please calm down. Now calmly tell us what kind of wireless security each wireless location you are trying to connect to. Also keep in mind if you wireless router, PC & Mac have the wireless capability to use the level of wireless security (ie. WEP, WPA, WPA2). 

What is you Airport Extreme set to? What is you wireless card in your PC capable of?


----------

